
Baseline - a designer framework - adnymarc
http://baselinecss.com/
======
hassy
Looks interesting, but no support for IE6 and IE7 can be a deal-breaker for
many users, especially when there's 960gs (<http://960.gs>) which supports
those browsers.

~~~
jsm386
as someone who deals with the front end for a company whose business is a web
app, no support for ie6 (with patch files, conditionals, whatever) really is a
deal breaker. the sad fact is 15% of our customers still use ie6.

draw your own conclusions, but those customers generate significantly higher
revenues per customer than those who use modern/semi-recent browsers.

960s is great.

------
pavlov
What's a "designer framework" anyway? I would just call this a template...

~~~
antidaily
A template typically has a set page layout, this allows you to create your own
layout.

------
yannis
It looks great. Needs some more work to correct some of the shortcomings
mentioned below and will fly.

------
lecha
YUI includes a similar-looking baseline framework.

Anyone care to compare the two?

------
mtw
yet another css framework... What I want is a UI framework for web apps
(forms, menus, modal windows, etc.) such as the ones for iPhone development

~~~
yummyfajitas
Maybe qooxdoo is what you are looking for? It looks a little bit desktopy for
me, but I haven't taken a close look at it.

<http://qooxdoo.org>

~~~
oliverkofoed
There is also extjs (<http://extjs.com/>)

